# Digitale Temperatursensoren an 313C-2DP



## xxgamerz (31 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Community,


Ich möchte bei mir zu Hause die Heizung mit einer S7 automatisieren. Im ganzen System wären 20 Temperatursensoren, 7 Pumpen und ein Impulsgeber. Die Pumpen schalten nur bei bestimmten Temperaturen ein oder aus, dazu habe ich eine SM322(322-1HF01-0AA0), dass ich einfach über ein Relais die Pumpen direkt anspreche. Den Impulsgeber schließe ich, dachte ich mir, an Kanal 0, parametriert auf Zählen, an. Der Impulsgeber ist ein Durchflussmesser, er gibt bei jeweils einem halben Liter Durchfluss ein Signal. Mein Problem sind jetzt die Temperatursensoren. Digitale Eingänge habe ich genug(Erweitert mit SM323(VIPA 323-1BL00)), also 32 DI und 32 DO. Angezeigt werden die Temperaturen auf einem OP77B, über MPI an X1(CPU) und IF1B(Panel). Das Panel st bereits fertig, Programm ist überspielt. Es will nur noch die Sensorwerte aus der DB.

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es möglich ist, digitale Temperatursensoren (z.b. der hier) an die 313C-2DP anzuschließen und auszuwerten? Ich möchte eigentlich keine Messumwandler kaufen, da ich nicht so viel Geld habe. Azubileben eben.

Dazu kommt das ich S7-Neuling bin, hatte auch noch nie etwas mit S7 zu tun.

Hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe und danke im voraus.


----------



## Deltal (31 Dezember 2012)

> Die TSic Sensoren (Datenblatt)  geben ihre Temperaturmessdaten automatisch in einem festen Intervall  aus. Daher muss der Host nur warten bis die nächsten Messdaten  rausgeschickt werden. Die TSic Sensoren die es im freien Handel gibt,  geben ihre Messdaten alle 100ms (10Hz) aus.  Zur Übertragung wird das ZACwire  Protokoll benutzt. Es handelt sich um eine einfach zwei Byte  Übertragung per Manchester-Code. Diese zwei Byte repräsentieren den  digital gewandelten Temperaturwert. Im Gegensatz zu Sensoren wie den  DS18xxx von Dallas muss dieser Wert aber erst auf einen dezimalen Wert  umgerechnet werden.  Die Sensoren kommen mit 3 Pins aus (VCC, GND, Dout).


Quelle: http://www.mikrocontroller.net/articles/Temperatursensor#TSic

Da der Link zum Protokoll kaputt ist, nochmal googlen und http://wiki.trimension.de/wiki/TSIC™_und_ZACWIRE™_auslesen dieses lesen.

Jetzt schau mal nach welche Impulszeiten du mit einer DI-Baugruppe einlesen kannst 


Alternativen wären halt Analoge Baugruppen. Es gibt auch extra für P100 Baugruppen, die werden "RTD" genannt. Eventuell findest du da ja bei Ebay nen Schnäpchen.

Wenn du nicht dauerhaft aktuelle Messwerte brauchst.. hast du mal drüber nachgedacht ein Multiplexer einzusetzen?


----------



## xxgamerz (31 Dezember 2012)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Also zu den Impulszeiten an der CPU habe ich nichts gefunden. Die der DIO-Baugruppe sind hier. Ich kann aber nur entnehmen, dass ich zwischen 1 und 0 3ms Verzögerung habe.


Andauernd aktuelle Messwerte brauche ich nicht. Die Messwerte werden eh verzögert am Panel ankommen, da das Signal fast 50 Meter durchs Kabel muss.


Das Signal kann ich dann CPU-Intern als Byte verwerten. Oder?


----------



## RobiHerb (31 Dezember 2012)

xxgamerz schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Messwerte werden eh verzögert am Panel ankommen, da das Signal fast 50 Meter durchs Kabel muss....



Das Kabel interessiert mich! Wo kann man es kaufen? Oder selbst gemacht, dann lass es Dir noch dieses Jahr patentieren!


----------



## Deltal (31 Dezember 2012)

Ohkay.. also wenn du dir den Link anschaust, wirst du sehen das die Daten mit "8kHz" Frequenz gesendet werden, wobei eine Periode für ein Bit steht. Damit ist ein Bit etwa 125µs lang, wobei du für die Auswertung auch noch eine vierfach höhere Abtastrate brauchst, also etwa 32µs.

--> Das wird nie klappen!

----

Das mit den aktuellen Messwerten bezieht sich auf den Muliplexer. Sagen wir mal du brauchst nur alle 10min einen aktuellen Temperaturwert. Dann könntest du theoretisch 20 Relais nehmen und damit alle 30sek einen anderen Sensor an den Analogeingang deiner CPU anschliessen. Durch den Einsatz von Halbleitern kannst du natürlich auch schneller umschalten, aber du kannst eben niemals alle Sensoren gleichzeitig auslesen.


----------



## gravieren (31 Dezember 2012)

Hi

TSIC206-50 --> Serielle Schnittstelle benötigt --> NUR 1 Sensor pro V24 anschliessbar  !
- Willst du das, Reicht dir das ?

Deine CPU kann 1 Temperatursensor einlesen ! (Die Genauigkeit ist jedoch nicht so der "Renner")
- Das ist dir bewust  ?


TIP:
Schau dir doch mal den  1-Wire an !  --> (Dutzende Temperatursensoren und z.b. Display, Taster am BUS möglich)

Z.b.
http://www.fuchs-shop.com/de/shop/5/


Infos hierzu gibt es ausreichend.


Du benötigst natürliche entweder eine V24 oder Ethernet  für die Messungen.


Gruß Karl


----------



## xxgamerz (31 Dezember 2012)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Das Kabel interessiert mich! Wo kann man es  kaufen? Oder selbst gemacht, dann lass es Dir noch dieses Jahr  patentieren! :razz:



50 Meter Lapp-Buskabel und 2 D-Sub Stecker. 



Deltal schrieb:


> Ohkay.. also wenn du dir den Link anschaust, wirst du sehen das die Daten mit "8kHz" Frequenz gesendet werden, wobei eine Periode für ein Bit steht. Damit ist ein Bit etwa 125µs lang, wobei du für die Auswertung auch noch eine vierfach höhere Abtastrate brauchst, also etwa 32µs.
> 
> --> Das wird nie klappen!
> 
> ...



Ich hab aber keinen Analogeingang, das ist das Problem. Eine Baugruppe wollte ich mir aber eigentlich nicht mehr zulegen.

Di andere Frage ist - gibt es dann überhaupt einen Sensor, der an einem Digitaleingang funktioniert?



gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> TSIC206-50 --> Serielle Schnittstelle benötigt --> NUR 1 Sensor pro V24 anschliessbar  !
> - Willst du das, Reicht dir das ?
> ...



Da ich 32 digitale Eingänge habe, kann ich die 20 Sensoren ja gut an jeweils einen Eingang anschließen. Das macht mir nichts.

Die Funktion für den einen Sensor ist mir bewusst, aber ich habe 20, und möchte ein möglichst genauen Temperaturwert haben.


----------



## Blockmove (31 Dezember 2012)

Google mal nach OneWire.
Es gibt viele Leute, die damit ihre Raumtemperaturen erfassen.
Für S7 brauchst ein Gateway. Entweder seriell oder Netzwerk.
Für Wago SPS gibt es eine fertige Lib.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## xxgamerz (31 Dezember 2012)

OneWire ist mir bekannt. 


Wie gesagt, ich möchte es vermeiden noch weitere Baugruppen zu kaufen. 


Beitrag oben nochmal editiert.


----------



## Boxy (31 Dezember 2012)

xxgamerz schrieb:


> Di andere Frage ist - gibt es dann überhaupt einen Sensor, der an einem Digitaleingang funktioniert?



Also was suchst Du eigentlich für einen Sensor?
So wie Du es beschreibst, suchst Du Sensoren die bei/ab einer bestimmten Temp. 0/1 schalten ...
Also einen reinen Digitalen Sensor wie z.B. von IFM (http://www.ifm.com/ifmde/web/news/intelligente-temperatursensoren-mit-io-link.html)  (bei z.B. >25 Grad ein und bei <20 Grad wieder aus)? Die kannst an die Eingänge anstöpseln. Die kosten aber auch etwas Geld.
Alternative, da Du ja Azubi bist, bau doch die Dinger selbst. ein PTC und ein Schwellwertschalter und ein Optokoppler (ggf. nen PIC) und fertig ist das Teil ...


----------



## xxgamerz (31 Dezember 2012)

Ich brauche einen Sensor, der mir einfach nur die Temperatur so ausgibt, dass sie an einem Digitaleingang aufnehmbar ist. Das Schalten wird dann im Programm erledigt.


----------



## Blockmove (31 Dezember 2012)

xxgamerz schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich möchte es vermeiden noch weitere Baugruppen zu kaufen.



Dann schnapp dir einen Microcontroller (Arduino oder ähnliches) und bau dir einen Protokollwandler.
Mit 2 Digitalen Eingängen kann man wunderbar Daten seriell erfassen. Und der Lerneffekt ist auch ganz nett 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Deltal (31 Dezember 2012)

Aber 20x16Bit über zwei DIs einlesen und das mit maximal 10Hz macht jetzt nicht so viel Spass.  Ich würde dann eher versuchen einen CP für RS232 zu schießen und darüber dann Daten tauschen. 
Ich würde sagen, wenn µC, dann auch alles im µC machen und die SPS gewinnbringend veräußern 

----

Du hast doch eine 313C? Die müsste imho doch vier Analoge Eingänge haben?


----

Einen Sensor, welche digital seinen Messwert ausgibt, wirst du nie an einem Standart-DI einer SPS zum laufen bekommen, da der Eingang sowie die SPS zu langsam sind. In dem Fall deines Sensors wäre das so:

Sensor: "So ich schicke jetzt 10 Bit"... "fertig"    -> Eingang an deiner SPS "war was?"


----------



## xxgamerz (31 Dezember 2012)

Also meine 313C-2DP hat keine Analogeingänge..


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Dezember 2012)

Ohne etwas zu programmieren könnte man das mit etwas Elektronik und einem Widerstandssensor (PTC) realisieren.
Man setzt einen Ausgang der SPS, und über den Widerstand des PTC wird ein Kondensator aufgeladen. Hat die Spannung an diesem einen Schwellwert überschritten (z.B. über einen OP vergleichen), dann wird ein Eingang der SPS gesetzt. Über die Zeitdauer kann man den Widerstand des PTC und dementsprechend die Temperatur bestimmen. Vom Prinzip her müsste das so funktionieren, fragt sich nur welche Genauigkeit du brauchst, und welche man damit erreichen kann.

Mit einem kleinen programmierten Mikrocontroller und 1-Wire Sensoren wird es einfacher eine entsprechende Genauigkeit zu erreichen. Wenn du damit noch nie was gemacht hast werden aber ein paar Monate ins Land gehen bis zu was Funktionierendes hast.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Dezember 2012)

Deltal schrieb:


> Aber 20x16Bit über zwei DIs einlesen und das mit maximal 10Hz macht jetzt nicht so viel Spass.  Ich würde dann eher versuchen einen CP für RS232 zu schießen und darüber dann Daten tauschen.



Für Raumtemperaturmessungen reicht die Datenrate normalerweise.
Ich hätte da schon eine Idee wie man so eine 1-Wire auf "langsame SPS" Adapter bauen könnte.
Einen AVR der fest für 10 DS1820 Sensoren zu verwenden ist. Jeder Sensor hat seinen eigenen Port, somit braucht man sich nicht um die ROM-Codes zu kümmern. Nachteil ist dass man zu jedem Sensor eine Leitung legen muss.
Der AVR liest die Temperaturen der Sensoren ein und schiebt diese seriell in die SPS, nur mit einer extrem langsamen Baudrate ansonsten wie auch bei RS232. Das Protokoll ist dabei starr, z.B. 1:temp:status:2:temp:status.... auch wenn an einem Port kein Sensor angeschlossen ist, dann steht eben der Status auf "schlecht".
In der SPS kann man dann das Protokoll über einen langsamen digitalen Eingang softwaremäßig auswerten.

Dann hat man sozusagen ein Kästchen an das man die gewünschte Anzahl an Sensoren anschließen kann, und in der SPS muss nur der entsprechende Funktions-Baustein für die Auswertung aufgerufen werden.


----------



## xxgamerz (31 Dezember 2012)

Ich sollte die Temperatur auf +- 0,5 Grad genau haben. 

Erschwerend dazu, was mich dazu gebracht hat digitale Sensoren zu verwenden, ist meine Leitungslänge. PT100 und 50 Meter Kabel vertragen sich meines Wissens nicht gut. Zumal die Leitungen teils in temperierten aber auch untemperierten Räumen ist, und sich dadurch auch der Widerstand vom Leiter ändert.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Dezember 2012)

xxgamerz schrieb:


> Ich sollte die Temperatur auf +- 0,5 Grad genau haben.
> 
> Erschwerend dazu, was mich dazu gebracht hat digitale Sensoren zu verwenden, ist meine Leitungslänge. PT100 und 50 Meter Kabel vertragen sich meines Wissens nicht gut. Zumal die Leitungen teils in temperierten aber auch untemperierten Räumen ist, und sich dadurch auch der Widerstand vom Leiter ändert.



Bei PT100 verwendet man dafür eine 3- oder 4-Leiter Messung, damit ist es möglich den Leitungswiderstand zu kompensieren.
Deine Anforderungen passen nicht zusammen: du willst genau, über lange Leitungen, aber nichts ausgeben. Das funktioniert nicht. Über so eine lange Leitung kannst du entweder digital fahren, eben z.B. über 1-Wire was aber eine entsprechende Karte und Protokollwandler benötigt, oder analog. Dann musst du aber 3- oder 4 Leiter verwenden um den Leitungswiderstand zu kompensieren, denn sonst kommst du nicht auf die geforderte Genauigkeit.

Wie hat der Hersteller von Fahrradkomponenten Keith Bontrager gesagt:
"strong, light and cheap - choose two"

Du kannst nicht alles haben ohne was dafür auszugeben zu wollen.


----------



## xxgamerz (31 Dezember 2012)

Dann frage ich anders - kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich 20 Temperatursensoren - möglichst ohne microcontroller oder teure(300€ und mehr) Baugruppen verwalten kann? Die Temperaturen sollten dann von meinem OP77B über MPI/Profibus angezeigt werden. Also die Temperaturen in einer DB, verwalten kann?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Dezember 2012)

Bei deinen Preisvorstellungen hast du mit Siemens aufs falsche Pferd gesetzt, du kannst höchstens versuchen wie Deltal geschrieben hat dir bei Ebay gebrauchte Komponenten zu besorgen. Bei Siemens gibt es für 300 Euro so gut wie nichts.
Wahrscheinlich kannst du am einfachsten die S7 verkaufen und für das Geld eine Wago oder eine Beckhoff Steuerung besorgen.

Edit:
oder schau dir mal diese Geräte an:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....ns-abgekündigten-OPs-TPs-MPs-samt-der-S7-CPU-!


----------



## xxgamerz (31 Dezember 2012)

Ich möchte die S7 aber behalten. Außerdem habe ich mich vielleicht etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. 300€ per Baugruppe. Ich habe auch die Möglichkeit bei meinem Arbeitgeber nach ausgemusterten S7-Teilen zu fragen. Daher habe ich die DIO-Baugruppe. Ich weiß das Siemens nicht billig oder günstig ist. Ich möchte es auch möglichst mit Siemens machen, da ich mich vielleicht beruflich in Richtung SPS/Automatisation weiterbilden möchte.


----------



## Blockmove (31 Dezember 2012)

xxgamerz schrieb:


> Dann frage ich anders - kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich 20 Temperatursensoren - möglichst ohne microcontroller oder teure(300€ und mehr) Baugruppen verwalten kann? Die Temperaturen sollten dann von meinem OP77B über MPI/Profibus angezeigt werden. Also die Temperaturen in einer DB, verwalten kann?



Tja irgendwie gehörst du zur Fraktion "Dusch mich aber mach mich nicht nass" 
Deine Anforderungen passen nicht zusammen. Punkt. Ende!
Entweder du investierst Geld (Analogkarte, Multiplaxer, CP) oder Zeit (One Wire, Mikrocontroller).

Dieter


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Dezember 2012)

Genau, PT100 kann man ja auch multiplexen:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/13556-PT100-Multiplexen

Hast du denn schon Sensoren, oder Kabel schon gelegt?
Wenn alle 20 Sensoren in 50 Meter Entfernung sitzen, ist ein Bus oder eine abgesetzte Baugruppe die über Profibus an die CPU angebunden wird ggf. sinnvoller.


----------



## xxgamerz (31 Dezember 2012)

Sensoren und Kabel sind nicht gekauft oder vorhanden, da ich wusste, dass es auf Schwierigkeiten treffen wird. 3 Sensoren sind ca. 30 Meter, 3 weitere 20, und die letzten höchstens 5 Meter weit auseinander. 

Multiplexer benötigt ja trotz alledem einen AI. Aber ich hab ja keine. Jetzt ist für mich dann eher die Frage. Soll ich nach AI-Modulen für alle 20 Fühler schauen, oder kommt es günstiger, wenn ich nur eine AI-Gruppe habe und dann darauf mit Multiplexern draufgehe?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Dezember 2012)

Da musst du mal selber ein paar Preise für die Varianten zusammensuchen, wenn es für zu Hause ist muss ja nicht alles unbedingt neu sein. Außerdem gibt es ja noch andere pros und contras für die verschiedenen Lösungen.
Ohne großartig zu basteln gibt es diese Möglichkeiten:

a) 1-Wire Sensoren
braucht Hardware:
- 1-Wire Protokollumsetzer auf RS232 oder TCP/IP
- in der SPS Schnittstellenkarte für RS232 oder Ethernet CP (Ethernet CP kann auch für andere Erweiterungen nochmal sinnvoll sein)
pro:
- Sensoren sind relativ günstig
- 1-Wire Netz kann als Bussystem aufgebaut werden

b) PT100 Fühler
Variante b1) Pro Kanal ein analoger Eingang, benötigt entsprechend viele Karten
Variante b2) Eine Analogeingangskarte + Multiplexer
Variante b3) Profibus-Slave mit Profibusbaugruppe z.B. von Wago + Wago PT100 Analog-Module, oder
Siemens ET200s Profibus-Anschaltung + Siemens ET200s Analogmodul + Multiplexer


----------



## Deltal (31 Dezember 2012)

Also ich hab mal eben geschaut was die HW-Konfig so hergibt.

Du hast entweder eine 313C-PtP mit RS485 oder 313C-2DP mit DP-Master. 

Die RS485 lässt sich gut über einen Mikrocontroller ansteueren, welcher dann die Analogen Eingänge einlesen kann.
Über die DP-Schnittstelle lassen sich auch güstigere Komponenten z.B. von Wago anbinden.


In _jedem _Fall könnte man einen U/f Wandler einsetzen. Damit würdest du eine Analoge Spannung in eine Frequenz umwandeln und diese dann mit "Frequenzmessen" in der SPS einlesen. Dann noch einen 10-Fach Multiplexer dazu, das ganze zwei mal.. 

Geld sparen kann man, wenn du selbst Schaltungen entwickelst. Ich denke deine SPS kostet so >1000€ wenn du die Komponenten kaufen würdest. Das ganze mit Arduino (Microcontroller) würde irgendwo um 200€ kosten. Selbe Funktionalität! Nur müsstest du dafür halt die ganze Schaltung mit Relais usw. erstmal entwickeln.


----------



## xxgamerz (31 Dezember 2012)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Da musst du mal selber ein paar Preise für die Varianten zusammensuchen, wenn es für zu Hause ist muss ja nicht alles unbedingt neu sein. Außerdem gibt es ja noch andere pros und contras für die verschiedenen Lösungen.
> Ohne großartig zu basteln gibt es diese Möglichkeiten:
> 
> a) 1-Wire Sensoren
> ...




Zu a:  Geht so ein Adapter?


Deltal schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal eben geschaut was die HW-Konfig so hergibt.
> 
> Du hast entweder eine 313C-PtP mit RS485 oder 313C-2DP mit DP-Master.
> 
> ...



313C-2DP ist es.


Ich sehe mal, vielleicht finde ich eine günstige Baugruppe auf RS232.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Dezember 2012)

xxgamerz schrieb:


> Zu a:  Geht so ein Adapter?


Würde theoretisch gehen.
Aber du musst bedenken dass das ein Low-Level Adapter ist, d.h. du musst trotzdem das 1-Wire Protokoll fast vollständig in deiner SPS in Software abbilden. Der Adapter nimmt dir nur das genaue Timing ab.

Wenn du ein Bus aufbauen willst musst du noch die IDs der Sensoren hinterlegen (sozusagen die Adresse), d.h. erst Sensoren abfragen, die ID merken, Zuordnung von ID zu Messstelle herstellen etc. Es gibt auch Geräte bei denen sich das alles über eine Weboberfläche konfigurieren lässt und die dann den nackten Messwert rausgeben, die haben aber dann meistens Ethernet und kein RS232. Aber das vereinfacht die Sache schon extrem.
In diesem Thread:
www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/57184-Anbindung-von-einem-1-Wire-System-an-eine-CPU-1214
sind ein paar Links zu solchen Geräten. Kannst ja mal den zipferteddy fragen ob sein Gerät schon läuft.


----------



## xxgamerz (31 Dezember 2012)

So. Ich hab mich mal umgeschaut, und musste feststellen, dass es mit Analogeingabe-Baugruppen wahrscheinlich am einfachsten und vergleichsweise preiswerter sind. Meine Frage: Ist das Modul komatibel - und wenn ja, auch für PT100? Bei Siemens komme ich immer auf so einen Livelink, der irgendwie ins nichts führt..


----------



## Blockmove (31 Dezember 2012)

xxgamerz schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Ist das Modul komatibel - und wenn ja, auch für PT100?



Das Ding ist eine ASI-BUS-CP (Master). Für deinen Anwendungsfall komplett ungeeignet!

Du brauchst sowas wie eine 6ES7331-7KF02-0AB0 (ohne Gewähr).

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## xxgamerz (31 Dezember 2012)

An das kann ich ja dann theoretisch jeweils 8 PT100 anschließen, da diese ja 8 Eingänge hat. Oder?


Ich müsste dann doch Spannung messen, oder den Strom?


----------



## gravieren (31 Dezember 2012)

Hi


xxgamerz schrieb:


> An das kann ich ja dann theoretisch jeweils 8 PT100 anschließen, da diese ja 8 Eingänge hat. Oder?
> Ich müsste dann doch Spannung messen, oder den Strom?



PT100 --> Passive Bauteile --> Widerstandsmessung --> Ohm

Gruß Karl


----------



## xxgamerz (31 Dezember 2012)

Könnte aber auch Strom. Da ohmsches Gesetz. Oder klappt das nicht?


----------



## Deltal (1 Januar 2013)

> EingangsbereicheSpannungJaStromJaThermoelementJaWiderstandsthermometerJaWiderstandJa



Quelle: http://support.automation.siemens.c...objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW


----------



## Blockmove (1 Januar 2013)

xxgamerz schrieb:


> An das kann ich ja dann theoretisch jeweils 8 PT100 anschließen, da diese ja 8 Eingänge hat. Oder?
> Ich müsste dann doch Spannung messen, oder den Strom?



Die Baugruppe kann direkt Temperaturen messen mit PT100.
Da aber für eine vernünftige Widerstandsmessung Strom UND Spannung gemessen werden müssen, kann man nur 4 PT100 anschließen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## xxgamerz (1 Januar 2013)

Nochmal zu dem digitalen Sensor, der ja zu schnell sendet. Ich habe mit meinem Onkel geredet. Er meinte, dass ich mit einem Frequenzteiler die Frequenz von denen 8kHz beliebig teilen kann. Welche Frequenz kann also ein Digitaleingang maximal einlesen?


//EDIT:

Für 20 Sensoren wäre ich eben ein Vermögen für die Baugruppen los.


----------



## Blockmove (1 Januar 2013)

xxgamerz schrieb:


> Nochmal zu dem digitalen Sensor, der ja zu schnell sendet. Ich habe mit meinem Onkel geredet. Er meinte, dass ich mit einem Frequenzteiler die Frequenz von denen 8kHz beliebig teilen kann. Welche Frequenz kann also ein Digitaleingang maximal einlesen?
> 
> 
> //EDIT:
> ...



Sorry, aber das mit dem Frequenzteiler ist Schwachsinn.
Und wenn es dir ums Geld geht, dann nimm nen simplen Microcontroller und lös es damit.
Kosten für Alles sicher < 200€ (inklusive Controller, Sensoren, Netzwerk und LCD-Display)
Und was du bei ber Microcontrollerprogrammierung lernst, kannst du später bei der SPS-Programmierung verwenden.

Dieter


----------



## Ottmar (1 Januar 2013)

Hi!

Wenn dir die Kosten zu hoch sind, nimm halt wie schon vorgeschlagen einen Relaismultiplexer.
Du kannst ja dann immer Gruppen multiplexen (auf die 4 Kanäle der Baugruppe) - brauchst dafür halt dann Relais mit der entsprechenden Anzahl an Kontakten.


gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Januar 2013)

Das kann er aber drehen und wenden wie er will, auf 1000 Euro für 20 PT100 kommt er mit analogen Karten immer irgendwie.

Ein 8 auf 1 Multiplexer der wenigstens 3-Draht kann wie dieser hier:
http://www.elzet80.de/pt100mux8.html
kostet 285 €. Das braucht er schon drei mal = 855 Euro
Dazu min. 3 analoge Eingänge, entweder eine Siemens Karte für die 300er, oder ET200S + Powermodul + entsprechende AI + Profibusleitung/stecker.
Kommen auf jeden Fall nochmal locker flockig 300-400 Euro drauf.

Und die Analogkarten sind bei Wago leider nicht viel billiger als die Siemens Karten für die ET200S. Das lohnt meistens nur bei den Digitalen.


----------



## Ottmar (1 Januar 2013)

Hi!

Nein, ich meine eine Analogbaugruppe (4xPT100) und dann mit 5 Digitalausängen, die er sicher entbehren kann, die 20 Temperatursensoren gruppenweise auf die Analogbaugruppe aufschalten.
Das wurde relativ weit vorne im Thread schonmal angesprochen.

Der Aufwand ist hier der geringeste, die Kosten ebenfalls am geringsten.


gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## SCM (1 Januar 2013)

Hallo!

Mach es einfach mit einem Rinck Multiplexer!Hab den auch im einsatz läuft perfekt!
Denn kannst auch Kaskadieren!Der hat 16<->1 Bidirectionale Kanäle!
Kostet auch nicht so viel!Jedoch halt nur 2 Leiter!!
http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/AN_B391_2_D_MUX_PT1000_Anschluss.PDF

Wenn du eine PT100 Karte auf der SPS hast kannst dir den Messumformer Sparen!
Hab da einen Baustein der den Multiplexer auswertet.Für jeden Eingang einen Offset und nochmals einen Absoluten Offset!
Desweiteren hat der gleich einen MIN/MAX Wert Speicher!
Dadurch kannst jeden Sensor einzeln anpassen!


Gruß


----------



## xxgamerz (1 Januar 2013)

Das kommt vielleicht jetzt etwas unglücklich, aber ich sehe es so:

Ich möchte das so preiswert wie möglich, und so viel es geht selbst machen. Und das zu einem annehmbaren Preis. 
Wäre es mir nur um die Funktion gegangen, hätte ich mir einen Elektriker gesucht der mir alles macht. 


Was spricht denn dagegen, die Frequenz zu reduzieren? Wenn es funktioniert, ist eine kleine Platine im Schaltschrank auch zu verkraften.


Das mit Wago IO habe ich mir auch mal angesehen. Aber da kann ich gleich die AI-Baugruppen kaufen. Preislich ist da nicht viel Unterschied, nur dass ich dann eben alles von Siemens und als eine Steuerungseinheit habe.


----------



## Deltal (1 Januar 2013)

Die Frequenz kannst du "reduzieren" in dem du das Signal von einem Microcontroller ausliesst und dann codiert an einen Eingang übergibst.. haben wir dir schon irgendwo auf Seite 2 vorgeschlagen.  Ich würde jetzt mal so über Daumen davon ausgehen, dass eine DI-Karte mit Programm etwa 5Hz verarbeiten kann.

Eine vollständige Bastellösung habe ich dir auch schon geschrieben -> Die Spannung in eine Frequenz wandeln und die Frequenz über die SPS einlesen (wie deinen Impulszähler). Die Eingangsspannungen (also Werte der PT100 Sensoren o.Ä.) über 10 Relais (bzw. Analogschalter als Halbleiter) umschalten. Die ganze Schaltung ist aber nicht so trivial, alleine für einen anständigen Abgleich der Sensoren wird man etwas Arbeit investieren, und auch erstmal nen Prototypen bauen müssen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Januar 2013)

xxgamerz schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen, die Frequenz zu reduzieren? Wenn es funktioniert, ist eine kleine Platine im Schaltschrank auch zu verkraften.



Das ist nicht nur einfach ein Blinktakt, das ist ein definiertes Protokoll mit einer bestimmten Baudrate. Üblicherweise muss man auch beim Senden bestimmte Zeiten einhalten, beispielsweise eine Signalleitung für x µs auf 0 ziehen. Wenn du einfach pauschal alle Signale langsamer machst dann funktioniert das Ganze nicht mehr.
Deine "Platine" die du vorhast müsste eben etwas mehr können. Den von dir verlinkten 1-Wire RS232-Adapter macht sowas. Du schickst diesem den Befehl "Lege Befehl x auf den Bus" und der wandelt diesen in die entsprechenden Signale wie sie für das 1-Wire Protokoll definiert sind.


----------



## xxgamerz (1 Januar 2013)

Also wird das wohl am einfachsten sein - CP mit RS232 besorgen, 1-Wire-Adapter dran, Protokoll im S7-Programm auslesen.

Der Adapter ändert ja nichts an der Frequenz. Oder?


----------



## Blockmove (1 Januar 2013)

Es gibt fertige Bausteine für S7 und One Wire. Schau erstmal mit welchen Adapter diese laufen.

Dieter


----------



## gravieren (1 Januar 2013)

Hi


Blockmove schrieb:


> Es gibt fertige Bausteine für S7 und One Wire. Schau erstmal mit welchen Adapter diese laufen.
> Dieter



1-Wire als  RS232 mit Protokoll.   --> z.b.  http://www.fuchs-shop.com/de/shop/17/1/13372015/
1-Wire als RS232 ohne 1-Wire-Protokoll-Overhead, ASCII-Modus  --> z.b.  http://www.fuchs-shop.com/de/shop/17/1/13372058/
1-Wire als Ethernet  --> z.b.  http://www.fuchs-shop.com/de/shop/17/1/13372113/
1-Wire als Ethernet MIT 868MHz Sender/Empfänger --> http://www.busware.de/tiki-index.php?page=CUNO

Der CUNO kann z.h. auch die Temperatur von Wohnräumen steuern   --> z.b.   http://www.elv.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=74&detail=10&detail2=37355


Meine Empfehlung:  CUNO   +  Wago 750-880  (oder Beckhoff)   


Vorteil:  
750-880  --> ca. 450 Euro  --> Ethernet vorhanden --> Webvisu --> SD-Carte bis 8GB als zusätzlicher Speicherplatz ( Protokolierung)
CUNO --> ca. 85-100 Euro --> 1-Wire  + 868MHz Sender/Empfänger   --> Wohnraumtemperatursteuerung über Funk, Außentemperatursensoren . . .

Bibliothek "CUNO für Wago --> http://www.cunolib.de/index.php?title=Hauptseite
Bibliothek OSCAT   www.oscat.de   (Natürlich auch für Step7 geeignet bis auf das Dateihandling und sonstigen Kleinigkeiten)

Wago kann Süchtig machen.



P.S:  
Sinnvoll ist nach meiner Meinung der 1-Wire.   Der Rest ist "offen", leider weiß mann erst später, dass man z.b.  eine SD-Card benötigt.
Ich habe auch Lehrgeld zahlen müßen  ;-)

Gruß Karl


----------



## xxgamerz (1 Januar 2013)

Ich habe mich dafür entschieden, das ganze über einen CP mit RS232 zu regeln. Adapter würde ich mir selbst basteln, nämlich diesen hier. Der gibt mir die Seriennummern und die Temperaturen aus, ohne  viel "drumherum". Da ich auch nur Temperaturen messen will, klappt das ja theoretisch.

//Edit:

Ist eben auch ein programmierter Mikrochip vorgeschalten.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Januar 2013)

Ich befürworte ja immer wenn man etwas selbst entwickelt möchte. Aber bei dem von dir verlinkten Teil muss der Controller ersteinmal programmiert werden, d.h. du fängst damit mit der Mikrocontroller-Programmierung an, denn dieser ist wenn du ihn kaufst ohne Programm. Ich möchte es nur erwähnen, da fehlt also noch einiges.

Und es gibt sicher Dinge die für die PIC-Serie von Microchip sprechen (der Controller ist dort verbaut), aber ich denke mal du bist mit der Atmel AVR Serie besser bedient.
Denn für die AVR Serie hast du einen freien C-Compiler, viele Beispieleprogramme, Tutorials und ein großes Forum (http://www.mikrocontroller.net) auf deutsch. Da bekommst du zwar auch PIC-Support, aber der AVR ist mehr verbreitet. Mein 1-Wire Projekt mit einem AVR Atmega und einer PC-Datenbankanbindung ist dort irgendwo in der Codesammlung (sicher keine Referenz, das war mein erstes AVR-Projekt, aber es funktioniert).


----------



## borromeus (2 Januar 2013)

Wenn das Ganze nur zum "Spielen" ist, bastle soviel Du willst. Wenn da was real Notwendiges dranhängt vergiss die Bastelei. In ein paar Jahren ist was defekt und möglicherweise gibt es die Teile dann nicht mehr.
Im Normalfall wirst Du zum Anfang, vermute ich, mit weniger Sensoren auskommen.
Alle Kabeln mal in die Wand legen, die PT100 die Du jetzt unbedingt brauchst montieren und eine Analogeingangskarte (8xRTD) kaufen.


----------



## gravieren (2 Januar 2013)

Hi


xxgamerz schrieb:


> Ich habe mich dafür entschieden, das ganze über einen CP mit RS232 zu regeln. Adapter würde ich mir selbst basteln, nämlich diesen hier. Der gibt mir die Seriennummern und die Temperaturen aus, ohne  viel "drumherum". Da ich auch nur Temperaturen messen will, klappt das ja theoretisch.
> 
> //Edit:
> 
> Ist eben auch ein programmierter Mikrochip vorgeschalten.



Das wird jedoch ein "Nebenkriegsschauplatz"  ;-)

Warum ?
- Hast du ein Programmiergerät für einen PIC ?
- Geht es um das Geld ?

Ich denke, du verbringst etliche Zeit mit dem experimentieren !
- Ist mein PLC-Programm O.K.  oder bekomme ich falsche Daten vom PIC.
- Passt das Timing ?


Ich werde mich jetzt mal von dem Thema ausklinken.

Gruß Karl


----------



## ducati (2 Januar 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Für Raumtemperaturmessungen reicht die Datenrate normalerweise.
> Ich hätte da schon eine Idee wie man so eine 1-Wire auf "langsame SPS" Adapter bauen könnte.
> Einen AVR der fest für 10 DS1820 Sensoren zu verwenden ist. Jeder Sensor hat seinen eigenen Port, somit braucht man sich nicht um die ROM-Codes zu kümmern. Nachteil ist dass man zu jedem Sensor eine Leitung legen muss.
> Der AVR liest die Temperaturen der Sensoren ein und schiebt diese seriell in die SPS, nur mit einer extrem langsamen Baudrate ansonsten wie auch bei RS232. Das Protokoll ist dabei starr, z.B. 1:temp:status:2:temp:status.... auch wenn an einem Port kein Sensor angeschlossen ist, dann steht eben der Status auf "schlecht".
> ...



Ist heute der 1. April ???

Man kann natürlich allen möglichen Quatsch machen, ich kann auch an mein Mopped noch 2 zusätzliche Räder dranbauen, damit ich im Stand nicht umfalle... 


Für analoge Signale gibts analoge Eingänge, punkt. Multiplexen würde ich im Notfall ja auch noch unterschreiben, aber nie nie nie diesen Quatsch mit den digitalen Eingängen!

Und selbst mit dem "Lerneffekt" muss mir niemand kommen, nachher wird der TE noch irgendwann Automatisierer und baut die Lösung ins nächste Kraftwerk ein...

Prost Neujahr.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Januar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Für analoge Signale gibts analoge Eingänge, punkt. Multiplexen würde ich im Notfall ja auch noch unterschreiben, aber nie nie nie diesen Quatsch mit den digitalen Eingängen!
> 
> Und selbst mit dem "Lerneffekt" muss mir niemand kommen, nachher wird der TE noch irgendwann Automatisierer und baut die Lösung ins nächste Kraftwerk ein...



Achso, und über Profibus und alle anderen seriellen Kopplungen dürfen nur digitale Signale übertragen werden?

Mich würde mal interessieren was daran Quatsch ist. Das ist Standard UART nur mit einer langsamen Bitrate. Was spricht dagegen das in Software zu machen? Für alle anderen Kopplungen werden doch auch spezifische Bausteine in das Projekt eingebunden, da stört sich auch keiner dran.

Und wie du wohl noch nicht festgestellt hast, geht das hier um ein Heim-Projekt eines Auszubildenden und nicht um ein Kraftwerk. Und er hat geschrieben dass er auch was selber machen möchte und lernen will.
Und wie groß ist der Lerneffekt wenn man 20 PT100 Fühler auf eine Karte aufklemmt? Null, das kann jedes Kleinkind.

Das ist wohl schon die Appleisierung der Gesellschaft: Alles wofür es keine fertige App gibt funktioniert nicht, und selberprogrammieren ist verboten.


----------



## ducati (2 Januar 2013)

Er lernt dabei, dass er durch diese Bastellösung im Projekt die AI-Karten sparen kann... und wenn er das in ner Industrieanlage (wofür ne SPS ja nun mal gemacht ist) so macht, wird wohl jeder mit dem Kopf schütteln.

Ich habe nicht eine digitale Übertragung an sich als Quatsch bezeichnet (aber selbst bei Profibus gibts irgendwo ne AI-Karte bzw. digitalen Sensor) aber Quatsch ist die Übertragung mit nem digitalen Eingang an der SPS zu realisieren, darum gings ja in dem Vorschlag...

Und der TE nimmt ne SPS, weil er den Umgang mit der SPS lernen will, so zumindest hab ich es herausgehört. Da plädiere ich immer dafür, Dinge so zu lernen, die man auch in der Praxis auch so anwenden kann. Die Unis sind voll von Dozenten die irgendeinen theoretischen Quatsch lehren, der zwar theoretisch so funktioniert, aber in der Praxis wenig Sinn macht bzw. so nicht angewendet wird. Also wenn schon lernen, dann bitte was sinnvolles...

Und ich bleibe dabei, ne serielle Datenübertragung von Analogwerten über nen digitalen Eingang einer SPS ist Quatsch (auch wenn es theoretisch mit viel Aufwand funktionieren würde)

Gruß.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Januar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Er lernt dabei, dass er durch diese Bastellösung im Projekt die AI-Karten sparen kann... und wenn er das in ner Industrieanlage (wofür ne SPS ja nun mal gemacht ist) so macht, wird wohl jeder mit dem Kopf schütteln.


Aber die Multiplexlösung befürwortest du? Das ist doch das gleiche in Grün: AI sind zu teuer, also Multiplexer einbauen. Also Quatsch.
Ich persönlich möchte in einer Industrieanlage beides nicht sehen.
Guck dir mal an was die Hausautomatisierer sonst so für ein Frickelkrams einbauen, dagegen ist das noch eine Lösung mit Hand und Fuß.


----------



## ducati (2 Januar 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich möchte in einer Industrieanlage beides nicht sehen.



Na dann liegen wir in unserer Meinung doch nicht so weit auseinander 

Die Multiplexlösung würde ich *im Notfall* (für die Hausautomatisierung) grad noch durchgehen lassen.

Aber noch mal generell zum Thema: 
Die Heizungssteuerung im Haus ist nicht so ganz unwichtig, d.h. das Ganze sollte auch ordentlich und zuverlässig funktionieren. Meiner Meinung nach wird der TE mit der Software für die Heizungssteuerung/regelung an sich schon genug zu tun haben. Ein einfacher Zweipunktregler (zu warm->Ventil zu, zu kalt->Ventil auf) ist ja meist schnell gemacht. Aber dafür brauch ich keine SPS. Interessant wirds bei sinnvollen Zusatzfunktionen, die dann evtl. auch Energie sparen. Aber diese Funktionen muss man sich erstens erstmal ausdenken, zweitens programmieren und drittens in Betrieb nehmen. Ein sinnvolles Uhrenprogramm zu bauen wird dem TE vermutlich schon "Spass" bereiten. Oder er nimmt wieder die fertigen Bausteine ("Apps") der einschlägigen Bibliotheken. Naja, jetzt aber diesen "Nebenkriegsschauplatz" mit den Temperatursensoren aufzubauen, der dann vermutlich mehr als die Hälfte der Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, halte ich für wenig sinnvoll. Ich persönlich finde die Protokolle digitalen Datenübertragung nich ganz trivial, aber evtl. hat der TE ja damit mehr Erfahrung als mit der SPS-Programmierung. Nebenbei sollte man sich bei den Protokollen dann ja auch auf gängige konzentrieren und nicht was eigenes "zusammenfrickeln". Sonst ist der praxisbezogene Lerneffekt auch nicht vorhanden.
Genrell sollte man sich auf die eigentliche Aufgabe konzentrieren, egal ob hier im Haus oder später im  Job. Und hier ist die primäre Aufgabe: Heizungssteuerung (für wenig Geld) und die sekundäre Aufgabe: SPS lernen. So hab ich das zumindest verstanden...

Gruß.


----------



## volker (2 Januar 2013)

ich tu auch mal meinen senf dabei.
ich würde auch auf diese bastellösung verzichten. da steckt man viel zu viel zeit rein. und einen heizungsausfall bei -10°.....
wer will das schon. 
das mit dem multiplexen der pt100 finde ich in einer haussteuerung völlig ok.
er schreibt er will wenig geld ausgeben und trotzdem die heizung steuern was jahrelang zuverlässig laufen muss. also ist das für mich nicht mal was zum 'üben'. und ne 6ES7331-7KB02-0AB0 (2ai) kostet laut katalog gerade mal 175€. also nicht die welt.


----------



## repök (2 Januar 2013)

nur am rande : 
auf microcontroller.net gabs mal was mit microcontroller und "software profibus". - aber da muss man schon was basteln. 
ich würde zum multiplexer greifen. ist dann doch das günstigste.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Januar 2013)

Jungs ganz ruhig bleiben ... Man hat dem TE die Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt inkl. Vor- und Nachteile.
Schliesslich gehört es auch zum SPS-Umfeld mögliche Lösungen zu untersuchen, zu bewerten und dann umzusetzen.
Dass solch eine Bastellösung ausfallgefährtet ist und zudem wertmindert für ein Haus ist ... Nicht unser Problem


----------



## xxgamerz (2 Januar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Er lernt dabei, dass er durch diese Bastellösung im Projekt die AI-Karten sparen kann... und wenn er das in ner Industrieanlage (wofür ne SPS ja nun mal gemacht ist) so macht, wird wohl jeder mit dem Kopf schütteln.
> 
> Ich habe nicht eine digitale Übertragung an sich als Quatsch bezeichnet (aber selbst bei Profibus gibts irgendwo ne AI-Karte bzw. digitalen Sensor) aber Quatsch ist die Übertragung mit nem digitalen Eingang an der SPS zu realisieren, darum gings ja in dem Vorschlag...
> 
> ...



Ich denke, wer eine Industrieanlage baut, muss nicht so auf die Ausgaben für ne Steuerung achten. Sehe ich ja bei mir in der Firma. Da wird von jeder vorhandenen I/O-Art noch zur Sicherheit 5 draufgepackt. Und wenn dann ein neues Modul rein muss, wird eben eins reingesetzt. kann ich eben zu Hause eher nicht machen.



ducati schrieb:


> Na dann liegen wir in unserer Meinung doch nicht so weit auseinander
> 
> Die Multiplexlösung würde ich *im Notfall* (für die Hausautomatisierung) grad noch durchgehen lassen.
> 
> ...



So ist es.

Das System an sich muss nicht zwangsläufig komplett neu erfunden werden. Die Heizung läuft ja jetzt auch mittlerweile 5 Jahre ohne Problem. Es geht hauptsächlich darum, dass die Temperaturen im Haus ersichtlich sind, die Pumpe zwischen den Pufferspeichern und die Ventile um zwischen den 3 Öfen zu schalten sind. Die Ertragsleistung von der Solaranlage zu wissen wäre auch nicht schlecht. Das jetzige hier ist eben eher schlecht als recht. Alles über das gesamte Haus verteilt. Alles irgendwo anders. Der Vorteil wäre auch, das man nicht raus in den Heizraum laufen muss, um zu sehen ob alles klappt, und ob geheizt weerden muss.



volker schrieb:


> ich tu auch mal meinen senf dabei.
> ich würde auch auf diese bastellösung verzichten. da steckt man viel zu viel zeit rein. und einen heizungsausfall bei -10°.....
> wer will das schon.
> das mit dem multiplexen der pt100 finde ich in einer haussteuerung völlig ok.
> er schreibt er will wenig geld ausgeben und trotzdem die heizung steuern was jahrelang zuverlässig laufen muss. also ist das für mich nicht mal was zum 'üben'. und ne 6ES7331-7KB02-0AB0 (2ai) kostet laut katalog gerade mal 175€. also nicht die welt.



An die Karte kann ich aber doch nur einen 3-Draht PT100 hängen(S. 365 im baugruppenhandbuch?). Was dann 20 Karten bedeuten würde.


----------



## ducati (2 Januar 2013)

xxgamerz schrieb:


> An die Karte kann ich aber doch nur einen 3-Draht PT100 hängen(S. 365 im baugruppenhandbuch?). Was dann 20 Karten bedeuten würde.



nee, Du würdest alle 20 Sensoren auf diesen einen AI multiplexen. Ansonsten würdest Du 8 kanalige Karten kaufen, was dann 5 Karten bedeuten würde... 

PS: oder 3 Stück von den 8xRTD


----------



## tobili (2 Januar 2013)

Ich habe auch erst mit der SPS Programmierung angefangen.
Da gibt es alle paar Schritte immer ein Problem und man arbeitet sich nur ganz langsammmmmmmm vor.
Daher ist auch meine Empfelung erstmal mit einer 4 Kanaligen oder 8 Kanaligen Temperaturerfassungsklemme anzufangen und sich in das ganze Gebiet reinzufuchsen.
Wenn das irgendwann mal gut funktioniert kann er das multiplexen.
Das ganze mit RS 232 und irgendwelchen anderen Protokollen würde ich zuerst voll links liegen lassen.
Und preislich wird sich das auch nicht nehmen. Müssen es denn gleich die vollen 20 Sensoren sein?
Da er auch mal fertig werden möchte und nicht auf halben Weg aufgeben möchte soll er nicht zu kompliziert anfangen.

greez
gesundes neues Jahr....


Tobias


----------



## xxgamerz (2 Januar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> nee, Du würdest alle 20 Sensoren auf diesen einen AI multiplexen. Ansonsten würdest Du 8 kanalige Karten kaufen, was dann 5 Karten bedeuten würde...
> 
> PS: oder 3 Stück von den 8xRTD



Die sind gerade güstig bei Ebay. 360€/Stück. Oder gibts die billiger?


----------



## Lars Weiß (2 Januar 2013)

xxgamerz schrieb:


> Ich habe mich dafür entschieden, das ganze über einen CP mit RS232 zu regeln. Adapter würde ich mir selbst basteln, nämlich diesen hier. Der gibt mir die Seriennummern und die Temperaturen aus, ohne  viel "drumherum". Da ich auch nur Temperaturen messen will, klappt das ja theoretisch.
> 
> //Edit:
> 
> ...




Die Bastelarbeit könntest du dir auch sparen. Hab das grad mal mit einem Arduino nachgebaut:


----------



## Lars Weiß (2 Januar 2013)

Oder als Modbus <-> 1W Gateway:


----------



## Deltal (2 Januar 2013)

Ich hab so das gefühl das der TE noch nicht so ganz verstanden hat, wie der Mulitplexer funktioniert?

Sagen wir mal du hast einen AI und 20 DO. Dann schließt du an die 20 DO 20 Relais an. An der einen Seite des Relais wird je ein PT100 angeschlossen, an der anderen Seite werden alle Relais verbunden und auf die AI Karte verdrahtet.
Im Programm musst du jetzt: Relais einschalten, Messwert für etwa 30 sek aufnehmen, Relais aus. Nächstes Relais ein, Messwert, Relais aus.. und so weiter. Alle 10min hättest du so einen aktuellen Messwert.


----------



## xxgamerz (2 Januar 2013)

Also, der Multiplexer sieht dann in Etwa so aus, wenn ich das Richtig verstanden habe. Musste leider Schalter anstatt Sensoren für die PT100 nehmen.


----------



## wirehead (2 Januar 2013)

Wie wärs damit das billige Oberteil von nem ET200L zu kanibalisieren und da dann direckt eigene Hardware anzuhängen. z.B. im AVR einen Adress Eingang und Datenausgang mit jeweils 2 Byte basteln. So könnte man auf SPS seite direckt ein ganzes Wort lesen.
Intern sind die Aus und Eingänge direckt 5V kompatiebel und der enthaltene Profibus ASIC ist von Siemens gut dokumentiert.
Vieleicht etwas einfacher (und schneller) als serielles Bitwackeln, wobei, wenn man das an SPI anlehnt und die SPS Master ist sollte das auch zuverlässig gehen.
Hab mir da auch schon ein paar Gedanken gemacht da ich einige Feuchte/Temperatursensoren hier im Haus und ums Haus herum bräuchte. Für das Geld was man da für Fertigware im gleichen Genauigkeitsbereich in die Hand nehmen muss kann man viel basteln.
Zeit hab ich aber leider auch grade nicht ;-)

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Januar 2013)

Mit SPI könnte man eine etwas höhere Datenrate erreichen, aber auch mit einer asynchronen Schnittstelle geht schon einiges.
Ich habe mal ein Beispielprogramm für die so viel kritisierte "Serielle Schnittstelle für Arme" geschrieben, sind keine 30 Zeilen Code.

Die Maximale Baudrate beträgt:
Max. Bitrate ~ 1 / (9*Genauigkeit +  Zykluszeit)
Bei 10 ms Zykluszeit und 1 ms Genauigkeit sind ca. 50 Bit/s drin, immerhin 300 Bytes an Daten pro Minute. Wenn man das an das Arduino Board von Lars Weiß ankoppelt, hat man wirklich eine sehr günstige 1-Wire Anbindung die mit quasi jeder SPS mit einem einzigen freien DI funktioniert.
Der Datenaustauch mit einem PC und einer normalen RS232 funktioniert darüber auch (Pegelwandler bestehend aus Transistor, 2 Widerständen und Diode dazwischen).


----------



## wirehead (3 Januar 2013)

Sehr fein,
das gefällt mir auch. Hab mir das ehrlichgesagt auf der SPS-Seite komplizierter vorgestellt für den UART. Werde ich bestimmt mal ausprobieren.
Syncron wird warscheinlich schneller sein weil reilaufend, braucht aber gleich mehr Leitungen wenn noch CS Clk dazukommt.


----------



## ducati (3 Januar 2013)

Wenn ich sehe, wie schwer sich der TE schon mit dem Multiplexer tut, würde ich immer noch von allen anderen, bei weitem komplizierteren Varianten, absehen.

@xxgamerz: auch wenns hier schon mal in nem anderen Post erwähnt wurde, multiplexen geht so: http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/AN_B391_2_D_MUX_PT1000_Anschluss.PDF

Die Idee mit den Relais find ich net so gut, weil an den Kontakten hast Du immer Übergangswiderstände, welche bei PT100 das Messergebnis schon spürbar verschlechtern. Ja, es gibt auch Relais mit Goldkontakten... Ansonsten Takten die Relais schon sehr viel, so dass sie vermutlich nach ca. 2 Jahren ausfallen werden...

Gruß.

PS: in dem pdf zum Rinck-Modul werden Pt1000 verwendet, was ich ehh auch besser finde, weil das Problem der Leitungswiderstände nicht so ins Gewicht fällt...

ansonsten siehe hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/13556-PT100-Multiplexen


----------



## xxgamerz (3 Januar 2013)

Ich hab mir das mit dem Multiplexen angeschaut. Das scheint wirklich das einfachste zu sein.

Meine Frage wäre da allerdings eher, wie ich das einlesen zeitlich regle, und danach den Wert in einer DB ablege.


----------



## ducati (3 Januar 2013)

xxgamerz schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre da allerdings eher, wie ich das einlesen zeitlich regle, und danach den Wert in einer DB ablege.



Wie weit bist Du denn mit der SPS-Programmierung, bzw. wie ist Dein Kenntnisstand? Wo sollen wir da anfangen zu erklären?

Also prinzipiell:

- erste Ausgangsbitkombination setzen
- 10 Sekunden warten
- Analogwert einlesen
- Analogwert skalieren
- Analogwert speichern
- nächste Ausgangsbitkombination setzen
- usw.

Gruß.


----------



## xxgamerz (3 Januar 2013)

Also. Ich bin eigentlich nicht weit. Gar nicht weit in  SPS-Programmierung. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich FB's, FC's und DB's richtig  aufrufe.

Ich weiß, dass ich eine DB mit SFC83 "READ_DBL" und dann mit *L DBx.DBWx *aufrufen muss. Mehr leider nicht. 

Adressieren  kann ich. Die Sprünge mit den verschiedenen Fühlern werde ich nicht  hinbekommen, beim skalieren kommt es drauf an, ob ich nur die Teperatur  hoch oder runterrechnen muss.

Die Ausgangsbits kann ich einfach  sagen z.B. A124.0, aber es ist doch eigentlich besser, als eigene  Funktion geschrieben, die die übergebene Dezimalzahl in die Binärfolge wandelt und dann gleich ausgibt.


Ich  hoffe jemand erbarmt sich mir und könnte mir dabei helfen. Praktisch  kann ich leider nichts machen, da die vorhandene MMC vermutlich defekt  ist. ich sehe dass ich die neueste Firmware und eine Funktionierene MMC  bekomme. Der Siemens-Support hat sich ja bei mir recht flott gemeldet.


----------



## Paul (4 Januar 2013)

xxgamerz schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie ich FB's, FC's und DB's richtig  aufrufe.


Du weißt aber schon, dass die FBs, FCs erst programmiert werden müssen bevor du sie aufrufst
Mit programmieren meine ich nicht fertige FBs parametrieren.





xxgamerz schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass ich eine DB mit SFC83 "READ_DBL" und dann mit *L DBx.DBWx *aufrufen muss. Mehr leider nicht.


Wer  hat dir das erzählt???





xxgamerz schrieb:


> beim skalieren kommt es drauf an, ob ich nur die Teperatur  hoch oder runterrechnen muss.
> Die Ausgangsbits kann ich einfach  sagen z.B. A124.0, aber es ist doch eigentlich besser, als eigene  Funktion geschrieben, die die übergebene Dezimalzahl in die Binärfolge wandelt und dann gleich ausgibt.


Hääääää






xxgamerz schrieb:


> Ich  hoffe jemand erbarmt sich mir und könnte mir dabei helfen.


Sorry, aber bei deinen Vorkenntnissen bedeutet das: Kann mir jemand das Programm Zeile für Zeile diktieren?


20 Temperaturfühler
7 Pumpen
1 Durchflußmesser (für was?)
Wie soll da eigentlich das Regelungskonzept aussehen?

Nichts für ungut, aber für mich passt das alles hinten und vone nicht zusammen.


----------



## ducati (4 Januar 2013)

Ich würde erstmal mit den Siemens Getting Starteds und den Siemens Ausbildungsunterlagen anfangen. Auch zur Analogwertverarbeitung gibts nen Getting Started.

Dein SPS-Programm können wir Dir hier wirklich nicht schreiben. Hast Du PLCSIM? Dann kannst Du auch ohne SPS schon mal üben.

Gruß.


----------



## Lars Weiß (4 Januar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Dein SPS-Programm können wir Dir hier wirklich nicht schreiben.



Stimmt nicht. Wir sind Programmierer. Für Geld machen wir fast alles.


----------



## xxgamerz (4 Januar 2013)

Paul schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass die FBs, FCs erst programmiert werden müssen bevor du sie aufrufst
> Mit programmieren meine ich nicht fertige FBs parametrieren.



Is ja klar. War mir auch klar. 



Paul schrieb:


> 20 Temperaturfühler
> 7 Pumpen
> 1 Durchflußmesser (für was?)
> Wie soll da eigentlich das Regelungskonzept aussehen?
> ...



Es  sind 9 Fühler an den Pufferspeichern(jeweils einer oben, mittig und  unten), jeweils 3(Vorlauf, Rücklauf, Rauchgas) an 3 Öfen(Holzzentral, Öl  und Pellet) und dann noch 2 an der Solaranlage(Vorlauf & Rücklauf).  Der Durchflussmesser ist an der Solaranlage. Mit dem wollte ich die  Durchflussmenge pro Tag feststellen.




ducati schrieb:


> Ich würde erstmal mit den Siemens Getting Starteds und den Siemens Ausbildungsunterlagen anfangen. Auch zur Analogwertverarbeitung gibts nen Getting Started.
> 
> Dein SPS-Programm können wir Dir hier wirklich nicht schreiben. Hast Du PLCSIM? Dann kannst Du auch ohne SPS schon mal üben.
> 
> Gruß.



Das Programm soll mir ja auch niemand schreiben. Dann hätte ich es ja auch machen lassen. Ich habe Step 7 5.4 mit Simulation.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Januar 2013)

Dann mal viel Vergnügen beim Erstellen der Logik 
Lernen wirst du bei diesem Projekt sehr viel ... Das ist mal sicher.
Ein guter Tip:
Seh eine Handbedienung (ohne SPS) zum Schalten der Pumpen vor ... Falls dein Programm mal nicht das macht was es soll 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## xxgamerz (4 Januar 2013)

Handbedienung ist bereits da..


----------



## SoftMachine (4 Januar 2013)

.
Nach über 60 Beiträgen zur Hardware-Beratung dann dies :



xxgamerz schrieb:


> ...
> Das Programm soll mir ja auch niemand schreiben. Dann hätte ich es ja auch machen lassen.
> 
> *Ich habe Step 7 5.4 mit Simulation*....



Zumindest auf der Software-Seite bist du ja 
einigermaßen gut ausgestattet.

Wie von ducati bereits erwähnt: 
Hier ist der *LINK *zu den Ausbildungsunterlagen.
Aber dort durchhangeln musst dich schon selbst.

Und wie Dieter bereits schrieb: Lernen wirst du sehr viel !

P.S. Hoffentlich gehst du da nicht zu sehr blauäugig an
die Sache ran, um in dieser Jahreszeit solche Experimente zu
starten.


----------



## xxgamerz (6 Januar 2013)

Habe mir jetzt die SCE Collection DVD bestellt. Ebenso wie 2 AI-Baugruppen mit RTD.


----------



## borromeus (6 Januar 2013)

das war sehr vernünftig


----------



## Paul (6 Januar 2013)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> P.S. Hoffentlich gehst du da nicht zu sehr blauäugig an
> die Sache ran, um in dieser Jahreszeit solche Experimente zu
> starten.


Bei so vielen Speicherbehältern und Kesseln wird sich schon
irgendwo noch ein bisschen Wärme abzapfen lassen


----------



## xxgamerz (24 Januar 2013)

So. Mittlerweile hat sich einiges getan. Siemens war endlich im Stande, mir die SCE-DVD zuzuschicken, ich habe jeweils 2 8x12-Bit AI und eine 2x12-Bit AI-Karte hier. Ich habe mich mit einer Datenbank beschäftigt. 

Ich habe eine DB mit meinen Temperatur-Werten als DInt. Ich habe versucht wie folgt den Wert L#123 in DB1 auf Adresse 0 z schreiben. Aber das Panel zeigt es mir nicht an, verbindung ist Online. In der Online-Ansicht der DB ist auch nicht L#123 eingetragen. Wo liegt mein Fehler?



```
U(    
      ON    E      0.0
      O     E      0.1
      )     
      SPBNB _001
      L     L#123
      T     DB1.DBW    0
_001: NOP   0
```


----------



## 190B (24 Januar 2013)

Du versuchst eine 32-Bit Zahl (Doppelwort) in ein Datenwort (16 Bit) zu transferieren. Probiere es mal statt L L#123 nur mit L 123.

Edit: Oder transferiere nach DB1.DB_*D*_0


----------



## xxgamerz (25 Januar 2013)

Was so ein einzelner Buchstabe ausmacht. Danke vielmals!


Ich habe jetzt jedoch noch ein weiteres Problem.Ich verwende den FC105 "SCALE"  um mir den skalierten Wert zu holen. Jetzt war ich hier bei Siemens, aber die Parameter heißen bei mir in Step 7 anders. Ich nehme an, BG ist die Adresse des zu lesenden Einganges, OGR und UGR sind die Ober/Untergrenzen und XA ist der Ausgang als REAL-Wert. Aber was ist jetzt KNKD, _FB und BU?

Oder empfiehlt sich ein anderer FC um die Analogwerte zu skalieren?


----------



## PN/DP (25 Januar 2013)

Benutze den FC105 "SCALE" aus "Standard Library > TI-S7 Converting Blocks"

Harald


----------



## xxgamerz (25 Januar 2013)

Mist. Hatte den aus stdlibs -> fblib1.

Danke vielmals!


----------



## PN/DP (25 Januar 2013)

xxgamerz schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, ...


Übrigens: ausführliche Beschreibungen der Bausteine aus den Bibliotheken erhält man, wenn man die Bausteine markiert und dann F1 drückt (am Bausteinaufruf im Programm, im Bausteine-Ordner und in der Bibliotheks-Liste).

Harald


----------



## xxgamerz (27 Januar 2013)

Ich habe meine AI 2x12-Bit auf Messart D, also 2DMU gestellt. Wie schließe ich jetzt den PT1000 an?

Und  ja - ich weiß das ich den Strom messe, und das man so normal keine  Temperatur misst. Ich möchte es aber so versuchen - wenns nichts ist,  werde ich schon aufs Gesicht klatschen. Brauche ich ab und an. 


Da ein PT1000, also einfach gesagt ein Widerstand ja passiv ist, kann ich ihn doch wie hier anschließen. Oder eher wie hier?

Ersteres erscheint mir logischer.


----------



## ducati (28 Januar 2013)

Wenn Du mehr als 1mA durch den PT1000 jagst, hast Du durch die Eigenerwärmung schon ne riesige Verfälschung dess Messwertes. Und bei 20mA wird er vermutlich das zeitliche segnen. Ansonsten scheinst Du ziemlich beratungsresistent zu sein. Von daher gebe ich auf, hier sinnvolle Ratschläge zu geben.

Gruß.


----------



## xxgamerz (28 Januar 2013)

Ich will ja nix sagen, aber ein Sensor, der selten, sehr selten unter 60 Grad Umgebung im Einsatz ist, ist die Eigenerwärmung eher vernachlässigbar. Vor allem in einer Hülle aus Stahl mit Wasser umgeben.


----------



## ducati (28 Januar 2013)

wenn Du meinst... so viel zum Thema "Beratungsresistenz"...


----------



## Fred70 (30 Januar 2013)

xxgamerz schrieb:


> Digitale Eingänge habe ich genug(Erweitert mit SM323(VIPA 323-1BL00)), also 32 DI und 32 DO. Angezeigt werden die Temperaturen auf einem OP77B, über MPI an X1(CPU) und IF1B(Panel). Das Panel st bereits fertig, Programm ist überspielt. Es will nur noch die Sensorwerte aus der DB.
> 
> Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es möglich ist, digitale Temperatursensoren (z.b. der hier) an die 313C-2DP anzuschließen und auszuwerten? Ich möchte eigentlich keine Messumwandler kaufen, da ich nicht so viel Geld habe. Azubileben eben.
> 
> Dazu kommt das ich S7-Neuling bin, hatte auch noch nie etwas mit S7 zu tun.



Wie weit bist du mittlerweile damit? Würde mich aus dem Grund interessieren, dass ich in diesem Jahr ein ähnliches "Projekt" starten möchte, habe aber absolut kein Ahnung wieviel Zeit das ganze in Anspruch nehmen wird.


----------



## xxgamerz (6 Juni 2013)

Habe nun ein Kommunikationsmodul CP340, und dachte ich krempel das hier mal wieder auf. Es wurde mal was vom OneWire-Bus gesagt. Meine Frage wäre jetzt, da ich noch nie etwas mit einem Kommunikationsmodul gemacht habe, wie sende und empfange ich die Daten, und wie lese ich sie am besten ein?


----------



## bike (6 Juni 2013)

xxgamerz schrieb:


> Habe nun ein Kommunikationsmodul CP340, und dachte ich krempel das hier mal wieder auf. Es wurde mal was vom OneWire-Bus gesagt. Meine Frage wäre jetzt, da ich noch nie etwas mit einem Kommunikationsmodul gemacht habe, wie sende und empfange ich die Daten, und wie lese ich sie am besten ein?



Den Beitrag #94 nicht gelesen?
ducati hat dir doch erklärt was wir von deiner technischen Intelligenz halten.

Die richtige Reihenfolge: 
Aufgabe stellen, verstehen dann erst nach einer Lösung suchen und dann auf Ratschläge hören.

Interessant ist auch, dass ein Blinder an einen Nichtsehenden anschließt.
Mensch was das für eine Welt inzwischen?


bike


----------

